# yard sale



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Stopped at a yard sale today and just so happened that the people holding the sale were doing it for a cripple guy that lived up stairs who used to build rods.He had some thread of various colors and sizes a few reel seatsand a couple striped grips.There was also a trash can with some rod blanks in it which is what drew my attention.They wanted a 100.00 for about 12 rod blanks some of which had been started(grips).I think I bought two really good blanks.One is a dark blue blank that looks like a Gloomis the other is a dark grey one, I have no idea what it could be but they both felt real good.Now I need help could the dark blue one really be a Gloomis? Even if it isn't it will make a good 7' spinner.I havent built many rods in the last 5 years(maybe 1or2 a year)but I want to get back into it.Got the bug you know what I mean.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes the dark blue could be a G Loomis, I know for sure that the GL2 has came in dark blue before, but another possibility is an original Allstar, they were also dark blue


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks tacpayne, that what I'm hoping for anyway.


----------

